# how often



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm new to hunting, but i wanted to know how often should i hunt my property and how often should i switch stands? FYI I have three different locations on my property to hunt.


----------



## Spoken0313 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hunt as often as you want during season if u get busted by a deer skip that stand a few days or whatever so they can cool down and use another one. As for what stand to use if u have multiple then use the best one for whatever the wind condition is. Your best bet is to always play the wind if you have the option


Insert witty tapatalk quote here.


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

You can hunt it as often as you like just make sure you stay as scent free as possible and play the wind so you don't educate the deer.


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

Try to hunt the right wind. Rest the stand after a couple of hunts. Remember, the first time you hunt a stand is the best time to kill a deer.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

A lot of opinion and judgement around this topic. My feeling is that if you are after big mature trophy bucks....you better not hunt it often and NEVER with the wrong wind.

If you are just after does and culls, I think you can hunt it as much as you want...but that being said, deer will become educated by exposure.

I am not going to sit home, if I have a day I can go hunt, because I am worried about over exposing the stand....but that is just me.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Chunky said:


> A lot of opinion and judgement around this topic. My feeling is that if you are after big mature trophy bucks....you better not hunt it often and NEVER with the wrong wind.
> 
> If you are just after does and culls, I think you can hunt it as much as you want...but that being said, deer will become educated by exposure.
> 
> I am not going to sit home, if I have a day I can go hunt, because I am worried about over exposing the stand....but that is just me.


X10, I took a OLD doe out last week that usually stands at a distance till she finds you in a tree, then blows to beat hail, I wish I would have shot her a cpl of weeks back. I have stands set up with the wind in mind, so if its blowing bad for one stand it will be just rite for another....WW


----------

